# Window A/C



## cdrake (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this camper community and we have recently purchased an "vintage" aka, old comet camper. I am lucky enough to do a lot of the remodeling myself but I would like to add a window a/c in the back and I am wondering if any of you guys have any suggestions before I begin! Thanks!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum cdrake. I havn't seen this personally but I've read about people doing this to their campers on another web site. It's been done before. I wouldn't know where to begin. I just wanted to say welcome.


----------

